# When to use modifier TC or 26 with Ultrasound!



## mcollins007 (Oct 10, 2012)

We have an ultrasound machine that the doctor bought. Do I add a modifier to the 78630? The doctor is also doing the reading... Please help!


----------



## mcnaryk (Oct 10, 2012)

mcollins007 said:


> We have an ultrasound machine that the doctor bought. Do I add a modifier to the 78630? The doctor is also doing the reading... Please help!



No modifier needed since you own the machine. TC is used for the facility who owns the machines (like a free-standing imaging center) and 26 would be for the radiologist reading the results that the imaging center took. Since your doctor owns the ultrasound and will be interpreting the results as well, no modifier needed-you're providing the WHOLE service, not just 1 part of it. Hope this helps!


----------

